# Samsamsamsam



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

That was a fun Ghost like moment.

Hey lady, what was that link you posted a while back about a place you could buy scales for fat folk? I looked through the links posts and maybe Im being dense...but I didn't see it. Can ya tell me one more time? 

I needz a scale

Thanx hun.

ps, I love the new icon..totally hot.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 1, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That was a fun Ghost like moment.
> 
> Hey lady, what was that link you posted a while back about a place you could buy scales for fat folk? I looked through the links posts and maybe Im being dense...but I didn't see it. Can ya tell me one more time?
> 
> ...



Is this it?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 1, 2007)

yup!!!! Thank you love!!! I bookmarked it this time


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US...=true&catID=cat40200&prodId=X1133&id=cat40200


i dont know if that link will work, but i got the 550 lb scale, the same one they show, on ebay for a lot less than that...i think if you get it off ebay, and have a friend ship it to you, it will still cost less than $79.00, sorry to the people at living xl, but i need my money too...


----------

